# The Ultimate Price Gouge



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 7, 2014)

There are two hurricanes bearing down the Hawaiian Islands and many folks are stocking up on provisions, including bottled water.
The photo above was shared on Face Book today from a Safeway store in Hawaii.  I will be closing my Club Card account; also I will no longer be shopping at any of their affiliate chains either.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2014)

Holy crap.  That's robbery.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2014)

I googled Hawaiian Springs Water and that seems to be in the normal price range.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 7, 2014)

@Aunt Bea, that price of $24.34 is for _only_ 12 bottles of 1.5 liter water, but wait, in Hawaii you must pay 5¢ fee per bottle, oh and 4.5% sales tax on all of the above. My calculations come to $26.07USD for 12 bottles of water, granted, Hawaiian Springs is a very pretty bottle, but, GEEZ!!! One more vent: 12 bottle of water is not a case in my book.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Aunt Bea, that price of $24.34 is for _only_ 12 bottles of 1.5 liter water, but wait, in Hawaii you must pay 5¢ fee per bottle, oh and 4.5% sales tax on all of the above. My calculations come to $26.07USD for 12 bottles of water, granted, Hawaiian Springs is a very pretty bottle, but, GEEZ!!! One more vent: 12 bottle of water is not a case in my book.



You don't have to convince me dear, I'm just telling you what I saw when I googled it.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 7, 2014)

Ok, so exactly by how much did they jack up the price?


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 7, 2014)

I was reading about the hurricane headed for Hawaii earlier today, sure hope it passes the big island by and there isn't any damage.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 7, 2014)

roadfix said:


> Ok, so exactly by how much did they jack up the price?



The stuff is pretty spendy.

Hawaiian Springs Natural Artesian Water Blog Product Sizes and Online Ordering » Hawaiian Springs Natural Artesian Water Blog


----------



## bakechef (Aug 7, 2014)

IF that is a price hike for the storm, I'm willing to bet that it isn't directed by corporate.  It would be bad for business, and very bad publicity.  

IF this is a price gouge than someone will likely be in trouble.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2014)

The price in the photo is $24. for 12 1.5 liter bottles.  Looking at their website, that's almost half the price they advertise ($48.) for the same thing.

Still, that seems like a lot for water but it's a bargain for that product.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't find it unreasonable to raise the price *before* a possible hurricane. People get greedy and clean out the stores. Then they want to return the items later. Raising the price after the hurricane, that's a different story.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 7, 2014)

Canceling your club card is only cutting off your nose to spite your face.

It won't matter to corporate yet you'll simply pay more for any product you buy from them.

Double down on any savings you can get is the only way to have them make less profit and that seems to be what you're seeking.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't know that much about Safeway stores in Hawaii.  I only know about the one in our town and they gouge on everything.  I can't afford to shop there.  However in this case the price for a case of that stuff is lower than the on line price.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 7, 2014)

When we went to sprinkle Mom in Canada last year, Safeway was more expensive than another grocery store.  We ended up at Safeway as we couldn't find the other store, and we were able to drive the boat right up to the Safeway dock.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 7, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...but wait, in Hawaii you must pay 5¢ fee per bottle, oh and 4.5% sales tax on all of the above....


Is the 5 cents a fee, or is it a refundable deposit you get when you return the bottle to an authorized redemption center? There are a number of states with deposits, MA included. I'm cheap, so I ALWAYS take bottles (and cans) back for *my* 5 cents. Also, HI's 4.5% sales tax is on the low end of state sales taxes. MA is 6.25%, OH is 5.75%, up to 8% with optional county "piggyback" taxes. When adding state and piggyback taxes, some counties in CA can reach a dime on each dollar!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 8, 2014)

I must be missing something because I'm not seeing the price gouge. If the normal price is $48 a case, as it states on the website, then $24.34 sounds like roughly 50% off. And the .05 cent fee you're referring to is the deposit, which you would get back when you return it.

I'd also add that this isn't your garden variety bulk drinking water, but rather some premium Artesian la-di-da product. If I were stocking up on water before a storm, I think I'd be filling up containers from the tap instead of buying this stuff.

Lastly, there is no legal definition of what constitutes a "case" of anything. Sometimes it's 12 bottles. Other times it's 24. But it could just as easily be 37.5 if that's what the manufacturer decides it's going to be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 8, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I must be missing something because I'm not seeing the price gouge. If the normal price is $48 a case, as it states on the website, then $24.34 sounds like roughly 50% off. And the .05 cent fee you're referring to is the deposit, which you would get back when you return it.
> 
> I'd also add that this isn't your garden variety bulk drinking water, but rather some premium Artesian la-di-da product. If I were stocking up on water before a storm, I think I'd be filling up containers from the tap instead of buying this stuff.
> 
> Lastly, there is no legal definition of what constitutes a "case" of anything. Sometimes it's 12 bottles. Other times it's 24. But it could just as easily be 37.5 if that's what the manufacturer decides it's going to be.



agreed


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Is the 5 cents a fee, or is it a refundable deposit you get when you return the bottle to an authorized redemption center? There are a number of states with deposits, MA included. I'm cheap, so I ALWAYS take bottles (and cans) back for *my* 5 cents. Also, HI's 4.5% sales tax is on the low end of state sales taxes. MA is 6.25%, OH is 5.75%, up to 8% with optional county "piggyback" taxes. When adding state and piggyback taxes, some counties in CA can reach a dime on each dollar!



I give my empties to my next door neighbor. She fills up a green bag, then loads it into the big cart we have on the premesis and wheels them down to the redemption center about three blocks away. She put all the money into a fund that she uses for Christmas presents for her grandchildren. Most of the residents do the same for her. She is one of the less popular residents, but for this fund, we all save our empties for her. I only may have two or really splurge and have three a month. 

CG, our sales tax started out many, many moons a go at only 5%. And that included our meals tax and hotel tax. Then Beacon Hill went crazy and raised all the taxes included your car costs with extra taxes. Welcome to Taxachusetts!


----------



## Addie (Aug 8, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @Aunt Bea, that price of $24.34 is for _only_ 12 bottles of 1.5 liter water, but wait, in Hawaii you must pay 5¢ fee per bottle, oh and 4.5% sales tax on all of the above. My calculations come to $26.07USD for 12 bottles of water, granted, Hawaiian Springs is a very pretty bottle, but, GEEZ!!! One more vent: 12 bottle of water is not a case in my book.



I read your "Kitchen In The Dessert". That was quite some trip you and your DH took in the western part of our beautiful country. Is this the first time you have traveled that extensively on this side of the pond?


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 8, 2014)

And I complain about a case (24 12oz cans) of beer costing $15.

Seems beer is cheaper than water in Hawaii.
Isn't that the deal in Hawaii?  Live in splendor, but pay through the nose?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> And I complain about a case (24 12oz cans) of beer costing $15.
> 
> Seems beer is cheaper than water in Hawaii.
> Isn't that the deal in Hawaii?  Live in splendor, but pay through the nose?



YEP!  That's why we moved, WAY too expensive. You're nickle&dimed to death. A retirees' paycheck isn't going to be enough over there, unless of course you're independently wealthy. Our money goes a heck of alot farther over here on the "mainland"


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2014)

Addie said:


> I read your "Kitchen In The Dessert". That was quite some trip you and your DH took in the western part of our beautiful country. Is this the first time you have traveled that extensively on this side of the pond?



@Addie, DH and I have been taking road trips for more than 25 years, but now that we live here, we can do it much more often. We'll be finishing up our Pacific Coast Highway journey next.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 8, 2014)

*... and lastly*

Price gouging is a huge hot button in the State of Hawaii for the past few days.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 10, 2014)

When your home has been destroyed in a major hurricane and some out of town scum (would have used a more descriptive word) is selling $2.00 a bag ice for $10.00+, then you will have experienced true price gouging!


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2014)

Let just one person report a price gouger and they are prosecuted here in Mass. We don't take kindly to that practice. And fortunately for us, after any disaster, the State sends out folks just looking for them and responding to any reports. Heavy snow storms is when they usually come crawling out of the woodwork. If the weatherman reports the possibility of a snow storm for the coming week, you btter be first in line at the grocery store. Because the ones that decide to wait until the last minute clean the shelves off. Whether they need the item or not. 

I have to admit, I have never heard of any of our large grocery chains price gouging.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 10, 2014)

Addie said:


> [snip] If the weatherman reports the possibility of a snow storm for the coming week, you btter be first in line at the grocery store. Because the ones that decide to wait until the last minute clean the shelves off. Whether they need the item or not. [snip]


 
When they forecast a storm here you see people buying 10 gallons of milk and other items beyond what they need to get through the storm.

I think it's a law here that if it's going to snow you have to buy Bread, Milk, and Toilet Paper. 

A few years ago I went to the store when a snow was forecast and the bread man was wheeling his cart to the shelf's. It was like vultures on a road kill. His cart was picked clean before he made it to the shelf's. 

Haven't seen price gouging but people buying more then they need is rampant.

What also amazes me is that the junk food isle (Chips & such) is always picked clean too.


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2014)

Fortunately for me and my wallet I have a storage problem. I already hide my toilet paper and paper towel purchases under the skirts on my little lamp tables. So if I run out of toilet paper, I always have my paper towels on hand. After they are gone,  well I don't have a Sears catalog.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2014)

Zagut said:


> When they forecast a storm here you see people buying 10 gallons of milk and other items beyond what they need to get through the storm.
> 
> I think it's a law here that if it's going to snow you have to buy Bread, Milk, and Toilet Paper.
> 
> ...



You don't need electricity to keep those items fresh...high fat and salt are also in need for a high energy diet, which you would need if your power and heat are out.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 10, 2014)

Addie said:


> Fortunately for me and my wallet I have a storage problem. I already hide my toilet paper and paper towel purchases under the skirts on my little lamp tables. So if I run out of toilet paper, I always have my paper towels on hand. After they are gone,  well I don't have a Sears catalog.


 
Be careful hiding the TP. Some folks start to look at the curtains in an emergency.  

Does Sears still have a catalog? 
It could be a worthwhile investment to save the drapes.  Heck any reading material would do. Just don't expect to finish the novel without breaks in the narrative. 





PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't need electricity to keep those items fresh...high fat and salt are also in need for a high energy diet, which you would need if your power and heat are out.


 
Good point PF. I'll just have to remember to only get those items during a storm.  

I also have to remember that you don't have to eat the whole bag in one sitting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 10, 2014)

I find it amusing that no one around here grocery shops until a storm is predicted. As for us, we're usually ready for any eating needs. I'll admit we do fill up the cars' gas tanks if they're both below half-full.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Be careful hiding the TP. Some folks start to look at the curtains in an emergency.
> 
> Does Sears still have a catalog?
> It could be a worthwhile investment to save the drapes.  Heck any reading material would do. Just don't expect to finish the novel without breaks in the narrative.
> ...



You don't?  LOL!!

The emergency winter kit in the car has lots of nuts, jerky, pretzels, cans of chili and ramen.  I keep hoping to get stuck somewhere so I can delve into it.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> [snip]
> The emergency winter kit in the car has lots of nuts, jerky, pretzels, cans of chili and ramen. I keep hoping to get stuck somewhere so I can delve into it.


 
Point the car in the direction of the deepest snow you see and step on the gas peddle. You might just get lucky. 

Good Luck.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 10, 2014)

I wouldn't be hurrying to the store before a storm to get milk if I could buy shelf stable milk. They have had in Europe for at least 45 years.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 10, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You don't?  LOL!!
> 
> The emergency winter kit in the car has lots of nuts, jerky, pretzels, cans of chili and ramen.  I keep hoping to get stuck somewhere so I can delve into it.



Don't forget to include a candle and a book of matches, all of those foods taste better by candlelight! 

In the fall I put a couple of special dark chocolate bars in the glove compartment and make sure I have a few extra bucks tucked into my wallet, neither one ever makes it to the spring thaw! 

If I'm at home and a blizzard hits I start soaking dried beans and mixing up a batch of bread dough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> *Don't forget to include a candle and a book of matches, all of those foods taste better by candlelight!*
> 
> In the fall I put a couple of special dark chocolate bars in the glove compartment and make sure I have a few extra bucks tucked into my wallet, neither one ever makes it to the spring thaw!
> 
> If I'm at home and a blizzard hits I start soaking dried beans and mixing up a batch of bread dough.



All of that is in there, too!  Try as I might, I can't seem to get the Subaru stuck...


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 10, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I find it amusing that no one around here grocery shops until a storm is predicted. As for us, we're usually ready for any eating needs. I'll admit we do fill up the cars' gas tanks if they're both below half-full.



Hurricane Isabel, which was downgraded to a tropical storm by the time it passed over us, left us without water for five days and without power for seven days. Luckily, we have a gas stove, gas grill and gas water heater, so we could cook and take showers. I felt really anxious during that time, so it was a huge comfort to have a battery-powered TV and, at the time, a device (can't remember what it was now - an iPod?) that could receive radio signals, and the radio stations cooperated with the TV stations to broadcast the news that way, so people would know where they could get ice, etc.

I filled our bathtub in the downstairs bathroom before the storm. Hubby laughed at me, but as I said, we had no water for five days - the pumping station around the corner was flooded, so they shut it down. With the tub water and a bucket, though, we could flush the toilet.

And since then, I've been prescribed a medication that has to be refrigerated, so we bought a generator and got a tax deduction for it.

I've been complacent this year. I'm feeling like I should get some supplies, just in case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 10, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Hurricane Isabel, which was downgraded to a tropical storm by the time it passed over us, left us without water for five days and without power for seven days. Luckily, we have a gas stove, gas grill and gas water heater, so we could cook and take showers. I felt really anxious during that time, so it was a huge comfort to have a battery-powered TV and, at the time, a device (can't remember what it was now - an iPod?) that could receive radio signals, and the radio stations cooperated with the TV stations to broadcast the news that way, so people would know where they could get ice, etc.
> 
> I filled our bathtub in the downstairs bathroom before the storm. Hubby laughed at me, but as I said, we had no water for five days - the pumping station around the corner was flooded, so they shut it down. With the tub water and a bucket, though, we could flush the toilet.
> 
> ...



Hmm...Shrek and I both have refrigerated meds...


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2014)

My daughter has to travel about 20 or more miles from home to get to work. Even though the expressway is usually plowed, there are times when the plows can't keep up with the falling snow. I am always worried about her getting stuck on the Xpressway. So I had a radio/flashing red light/ and other stuff on it and gave it to her. I made sure she keeps it in her trunk and every fall I make sure she checks the batteries in it. I also gave her an old army wool blanket that she keeps in there. Why keep the car running and take a chance of running out of gas, when a wool blanket will keep you warm. One time her husband took them both out to make room for his stuff. We both hit the ceiling with him. First off it is her car, not his. Second did he really want her to be caught in a storm without any means of taking care of herself? They are now entrenched in her trunk. Oddly enough, he will listen to me before her. 

Now I have to get her to start keeping snacks in there also.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 10, 2014)

Having lived on a small island, smack dab in the middle of Pacific Ocean my entire life (well, excluding the past 6 years), I have gone through many Tropical storms and a few Hurricanes, Tsunamis... bad weather let's say.
Back in the early 70’s I think it was, there was a dock strike in Hawaii. The majority of goods for sale are brought in by ship. Since that time I've turned into, for lack of a better term, a hoarder. 
To this day, I keep a good supply of dry goods, water, paper products, etc on hand at all times and rotate the inventory. In addition, we have always had a generator for backup. We keep the gas tank no less than half full, and I still have a panic attack at the first strike of lightening. These summer Monsoon storms in the middle of the desert scares the pee-wad out of me.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 10, 2014)

We're usually pretty ready for "eating needs"  also.  And we too fill the vehicle tanks at the 1/2 mark.  It makes more sense to be ready no matter what.  I remember two really  big floods when I was a kid and I sure don't want the experience as an adult.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 10, 2014)

I've always been prepared.  Not sure why.  Just me.

Living here, in the country, we're some distance from necessities, which includes fuel for our vehicles.

One experience that demonstrated our preparedness was the devastating ice storm of January 2009.  I was alone because Buck had died a few months earlier and ended up without power for over 11 days.

Because I have always kept a well-stocked pantry and the freezer was fully stocked, I had no challenge with food.  Even with no electricity, I still had the facility to cook because the cooktop in the kitchen was fueled by gas.  Yeah!  As was the water heater.  Yeah times two.  Even if I couldn't have used the cooktop, I still had an outdoor gas grill I could have utilized.

I'd already stored plenty of water because we often have short power failures here and always stayed prepared for that.

As for paper products, we are home free there, too.  We use very few paper towels, so a multi-package of those lasts for a long, long while.  On the other hand, we do need toilet paper and I always make sure we have an ample supply.  To that end, I've discovered I can buy the stuff from Amazon for less than it can be had on sale in my store.  As a result, and this sounds pretty funny and based on our normal use history, we won't have to buy any until after February of next year.  We do have plenty of room to store the stash in a closet in the front bathroom.  I think if dysentery sets in, we'll be fine.

Our only challenge here is that our well is operated using electricity, so we do have to take steps to make certain we have a water supply.

Again, for cooking, we have gas in the form of the cooktop and a grill out on the back porch.  To address the food supply, plenty there, too.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 11, 2014)

After the price gouging that took place after Hurricane Andrew, Florida made it a criminal offense to price gouge.  I'm surprised Hawaii hasn't done something similar.  

As to the water though, all the cheap water goes first here when the frenzy starts after it's announced a hurricane is headed our way.  So, it may be that only the expensive "premium" water was left.  At least they weren't charging their normal full price (from what others have posted).


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 11, 2014)

Katie H said:


> I've always been prepared.  Not sure why.  Just me.
> 
> Living here, in the country, we're some distance from necessities, which includes fuel for our vehicles.
> 
> ...



I can understand everything you say, as we were without power for a full 7 days several years ago to an ice storm.
We also are prepared and live quite far from any services.
After the outage, I bought a generator.

I also bought a interlock switch for my panel and installed a power inlet outside near my garage door.
Should we lose power now, I can roll the generator outside, plug it into the outlet, turn off the main breaker in the house, turn on the generator breaker and start the generator.

Then I can pick and choose what to use and what not to use.  Its not a whole house generator, so I must be able to determine what i can run and what i can't.  But all refrigeration and hot water can be used. 

I highly recommend doing this if you are in a rural area.
A completely automatic generator is the best bet, but more expensive.
This way if you ever do lose power, you don't lose any food, can shower and watch TV and use the computer.

Note: Buy the most quite generator you can afford.  Mine is very loud and to be honest i am sorry for my neighbors should I ever need it.
I have never needed it since the ice storm years ago.

Also have a qualified electrician install the interlock switch, inlet and let them show you how to use it.
Even if you do not use it, its been one less worry I have each winter.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2014)

Roll_Bones said:


> I highly recommend doing this if you are in a rural area.
> A completely automatic generator is the best bet, but more expensive.
> This way if you ever do lose power, you don't lose any food, can shower and watch TV and use the computer.



We have one and we live in a Victorian neighborhood in a small city. I think people can benefit from a generator if they live in any area that is prone to thunderstorms and/or hurricanes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 11, 2014)

GG, at least when you're in a town or city most places make a shelter of some type available for those who need it.  Our longer power outage was three days back in 2010/11. Even our town of about 11,000 opened the middle school. We stayed at home,  I kept the fire going in the fireplace, but it was cool enough outside to keep some food in coolers with bottles of ice.




Roll_Bones said:


> ...we were without power for a full 7 days several years ago to an ice storm.
> I have never needed it since the ice storm years ago...


See how good that generator works?   ;-) After our power outage a lot of neighbors bought generators, including my SIL up the street. We didn't bother since she said we could stay there if need be. But since then? No problems, knock on wood!


----------



## taxlady (Aug 11, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> GG, at least when you're in a town or city most places make a shelter of some type available for those who need it.  Our longer power outage was three days back in 2010/11. Even our town of about 11,000 opened the middle school. We stayed at home,  I kept the fire going in the fireplace, but it was cool enough outside to keep some food in coolers with bottles of ice.
> 
> 
> 
> *See how good that generator works?   ;-)* After our power outage a lot of neighbors bought generators, including my SIL up the street. We didn't bother since she said we could stay there if need be. But since then? No problems, knock on wood!


That's what I was thinking. I call umbrellas "rain prevention devices".


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 11, 2014)

As far as price gouging, let's be realistic here.  It goes on every day everywhere.  We recently got access to Restaurant Depot, a wholesale supplier.  They have cases of the small bags of a premium type of chip that our daughter's family loves.  The price comes out to just under 50 cents a bag, yet the local grocery store chain sells them for $1.09 a bag (looked when we went to grocery yesterday).  You know this huge chain is getting it even cheaper than what Restaurant Depot is selling it at simply because of buying power.  I know they have lots of overhead but _seriously?!_!  That's over a 100% markup.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2014)

You go to any food outlet and order a soft drink.  You are handed a cup and pointed to the soda machine where you serve yourself to ice and a soft drink.  You paid $1.50 or so.  That soft drink (cup, syrup, carbonated water, ice) cost the store less than a dime.  So it's not such a giant favor they are doing for you when they offer free refills.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> I bet I'm the only regular at DC who has never canned anything in my life.
> 
> I've been gifted with home canned foods at times, and to be honest I'm slightly afraid of it. I certainly appreciate the thoughtfulness of the gift but it bothers me some about the reliability of it being done properly in food safety terms. I'll stick to store bought canned goods myself.



The first time I canned tomato sauce, it sat in my cupboard for two years because I was afraid to eat it  I started to think of it as decoration each time I opened the cupboard. Many years later, I tried again and I had a much better handle on how to make sure it's safe to eat. 

I started with the blog "Food in Jars" - http://foodinjars.com/ - and then bought her book. The book has an illustration of all the equipment you need to have ready and has very thorough directions. I also bought "Put it Up!" and my mom gave me another book on canning and preserving. And I've signed up for four classes in the next month or so on preserving through the Virginia Cooperative Extension Service. Looking forward to that. I might be teaching it soon


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> GG, at least when you're in a town or city most places make a shelter of some type available for those who need it.  Our longer power outage was three days back in 2010/11. Even our town of about 11,000 opened the middle school. We stayed at home,  I kept the fire going in the fireplace, but it was cool enough outside to keep some food in coolers with bottles of ice.



I don't understand your point. I've been through many power outages here and never gone to a shelter. That doesn't mean I want to lose my perishable food to spoilage and as I said, I have medication that needs to be refrigerated; I have no doubt it would be stolen if I left it in a fridge in a shelter. And most if not all shelters won't take pets.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 11, 2014)

medtran49 said:


> After the price gouging that took place after Hurricane Andrew, Florida made it a criminal offense to price gouge.  I'm surprised Hawaii hasn't done something similar.
> 
> As to the water though, all the cheap water goes first here when the frenzy starts after it's announced a hurricane is headed our way.  So, it may be that only the expensive "premium" water was left.  At least they weren't charging their normal full price (from what others have posted).



In Hawaii, once the Governor proclaims a state of emergency, prices on any goods can not be increased. I saw on Craig's List a case of bottled water for as much as $250. The Big Island of Hawaii is still in a bad way.

*Here's the hysterical thing to me about this fancy-pants bottled water, it's   artesian... the city tape water is from an artesian aquifer that has been filtered by lava rock.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't understand your point. I've been through many power outages here and never gone to a shelter. That doesn't mean I want to lose my perishable food to spoilage and as I said, I have medication that needs to be refrigerated; I have no doubt it would be stolen if I left it in a fridge in a shelter. And most if not all shelters won't take pets.


Easy GG.  I wasn't saying you 1) should go to a shelter, 2) not own a generator and 3) not care about your pets. My only (poorly made*) point was that IF you live out in the boonies it's necessary to be sure to have a back-up plan if weather causes power problems. IF you live in a town you will usually have services available to help during a power outage if you chose. We had considered a generator with that last power outage until Himself's sister and BIL bought a generator. Once they did, THEY became our back-up plan. After all, their house is only 2,000 feet from ours! If we couldn't drive up we can snowshoe (me) and X-C ski (Himself) to their place. Fortunately, we really don't have many power outages. Prior to the 64-hour one due to the Halloween Snowtober storm the few we've had have all been under 4 or 6 hours.

*I think half of my planned post didn't make it to the keys, but instead was still stuck somewhere in my brain.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Easy GG.  I wasn't saying you 1) should go to a shelter, 2) not own a generator and 3) not care about your pets. My only (poorly made*) point was that IF you live out in the boonies it's necessary to be sure to have a back-up plan if weather causes power problems. IF you live in a town you will usually have services available to help during a power outage if you chose. We had considered a generator with that last power outage until Himself's sister and BIL bought a generator. Once they did, THEY became our back-up plan. After all, their house is only 2,000 feet from ours! If we couldn't drive up we can snowshoe (me) and X-C ski (Himself) to their place. Fortunately, we really don't have many power outages. Prior to the 64-hour one due to the Halloween Snowtober storm the few we've had have all been under 4 or 6 hours.
> 
> *I think half of my planned post didn't make it to the keys, but instead was still stuck somewhere in my brain.



 Sorry. I must be feeling more vulnerable than I used to when I was healthier. I understand. I do think that if you have any warning at all, people should be prepared to make it on their own for at least a few days. I've seen lots of news reports about people who were complaining about not getting water or ice from the gummint the very next day.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 12, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *I think half of my planned post didn't make it to the keys, but instead was still stuck somewhere in my brain.


 
You are not alone in this. 
And for me it's not just posts it's life in general.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 12, 2014)

Zagut, half my conversations with Himself start with "Now WHAT was I going to tell you?"  If I wait with a question/comment until a commercial comes on I plum forget what I wanted to say by the time there is a break in the TV show. 





GotGarlic said:


> Sorry. I must be feeling more vulnerable than I used to when I was healthier....


Glad to see we're still friends.  I hear you on that "be prepared" part too. Works for people even if they were never in Scouts.


----------



## Addie (Aug 13, 2014)

Even if you live in a city, if services are lost for any extended time, it may become necessary to use a shelter. Here in Boston, they set up in the summer when the temps start to climb, shelters with AC. When you live in a four or five story walk-up, and you have only a couple of fans, that shelter feels mighty good when you walk in the door. And during those times during a heat wave, or loss of power in the winter, we are bombarded with reminders to check on our elderly neighbors to make sure they are all right. This also happens in the winter if there is a really bad storm. If my memory serves me and hasn't competely gone, we haven't lost anyone to the heat or cold in many years. Our police are pretty good at knowing where the elderly live and might be in need of services. We recently had a power outage in our building for a couple of hours last year. After about 30 minutes the EMS service in Boston showed up with oxygen tanks for some of our tenants. We have four very large buildings that are for the elderly in my part of the city. They all were checked on that night. with services rendered where needed.


----------

